# What is Hoyt Gun mount spinnaker?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am chartering a Freedom 32 that says it has a Hoyt Gun Mount Spinnaker (pole?)

I tried researching this on the web. Somewhere I read that it allows the spinnaker to hoisted from the cockpit.

Does anybody know how the setup is configured? How does it differ from a regular spinnaker system?

Thanks.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

IIRC, the Hoyt Gun Mount Spinnaker mounts the spinnaker pole on a pivot that allows the spinnaker pole to slide horizontally. It is essentially making the spinnaker self-gybing. 

It isn't so much that it allows you to hoist the spinnaker from the cockpit, but that you don't need a bow person to handle the pole. Anyone can hoist a spinnaker from the cockpit—especially if you're using a chute sock...but running it from the cockpit is a different story.

IIRC, the spinnaker pole is longer than one normally used without the Hoyt Gun Mount, and the spinnaker guys/sheets are attached to both ends of the spinnaker pole, and then the pole slides through the gunmount when the spinnaker gybes.


----------



## Dewey Benson (Jun 28, 2006)

SailingDog is quite correct, but there is one more important thing about the gun mount. All of the pressure from the sail is focused on the gun mount fitting at the bow. One may literally hold the sheets in ones hand. Gybes are simple as the pole fitting on the gun mount rotates, pivioting the pole from side to side. When not in use the pole slides out of the gun mount fitting, the chute resides in a sack.

Dewey


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Cool, I didn't know that last bit about the Hoyt Gun Mount Spinnakers, just going from what I've read about them. I've never had a chance to sail on a boat that had a Gun Mount Spinnaker on it. 

Sounds like it makes using a chute really easy.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

So is there no downhaul and uphaul?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

IIRC, the Hoyt Gun Mount does not have either an uphaul or downhaul.


----------



## Dewey Benson (Jun 28, 2006)

No Downhaul or toping lift for the pole. The chute has an interesting line system allowing for adjustment to the pole ends (to flatten or belly out) and a colapsing line to draw it down into its storage sack. It was designed for one person to deploy, set and control. That Hoyt guy really has come up with some neat stuff.

Dewey


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Wow. I'm looking forward to trying it out. 

Are there any disadvantages to it? 

Does it affect one's PHRF rating?


----------



## Dewey Benson (Jun 28, 2006)

greg09 said:


> any disadvantages to it?
> 
> Does it affect one's PHRF rating?


Yes it wont point as high a a star cut as you can't trim the pole as close to the forestay (hummm.... ill put I must say, there is no forestay....uh as close to the bow?). I have no idea as to effect on PHRF, as I have refused my club members request to come out and play (race). I want to update her sailing systems first. I have GOT to get rid of those damn sailcovers that are incorporated in the lazy jacks. I'm dragging a lot of crap through the air and it's pissing me OFF!

Dewey


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Dewey Benson said:


> I have no idea as to effect on PHRF, as I have refused my club members request to come out and play (race). I want to update her sailing systems first. I have GOT to get rid of those damn sailcovers that are incorporated in the lazy jacks. I'm dragging a lot of crap through the air and it's pissing me OFF!
> 
> Dewey


Sounds like you have a lot of drag from the sailcovers...  You could always blame it on the Gun Mount Spinnaker.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am surmising that gun mount rig is something that would work only with an unstayed mast. I assume an unstayed mast means no stays whatsoever, right? Including a forestay?

Could you please explain how the jib is attached if there is no forestay?

Thanks.



Thanks.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I believe the Freedom boats are all freestanding masts design boats that are Cat rigged...not sloop rigged, so there isn't a jib of any sort.


----------



## Dewey Benson (Jun 28, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Sounds like you have a lot of drag from the sailcovers...  You could always blame it on the Gun Mount Spinnaker.


Yo Sail!

My only experience with the gun mount was on the freedom 36/38 (cant remember which it is as the difference is a scoop transom only) . I didn't own it I just was on it.

MY Freedom is a 39 pilothouse SCHOONER. It is a cat SCHOONER and has no stays whatsoever. It is a Ron Holland design. It also has no gun mount.

Some freedoms have a wankin tiny headsail these ARE sloops and were developed in the next generation of Freedoms after mine. I may or may not be correct in stating I believe the headsail modles were all Gary Mull designs. These sloop models have a little bitty forestay and a caber dealy in the itty bitty headsail.

"Heart of Gold" appears to be quite fast on a close reach and off the wind as well. She will point higher than one would believe but this slows her down tremendously. 40 to 45 degrees apparent and shes a greyhound. In winds of 15 to 18 and the medium chop off of Point Loma my GPS is showing 6.8 to 7.2 over the ground. Iv'e always been a bit of a bug about trim and find it annoying that someone too lazy to take off or put on sail covers would throw extra crap aloft.

Hopefully this ansers the questionas about the sloop rigged freedoms. When I talked about my previous boats they were all conventionally rigged. Alum sticks S/S rigging etc.

Oh yeah, the sails on "Heart" are a little older and I think before doing any club racing I'll stick on some of those Hardraker Kevlar Starcuts theve developed for the Freedoms.

Dewey


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for clarifying that dewey... btw, love to see the kevlar sails if you get them.


----------



## Dewey Benson (Jun 28, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Thanks for clarifying that dewey... btw, love to see the kevlar sails if you get them.


LOL!, I don't know any sailors who wouldnt want to show off their boat!

No problem Dog! Youd be welcome to check out "Heart of Gold" before or after addition of sails.

Dewey


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Dewey Benson said:


> SailingDog is quite correct, but there is one more important thing about the gun mount. All of the pressure from the sail is focused on the gun mount fitting at the bow. One may literally hold the sheets in ones hand. Gybes are simple as the pole fitting on the gun mount rotates, pivioting the pole from side to side. When not in use the pole slides out of the gun mount fitting, the chute resides in a sack.
> 
> Dewey


This was really helpful information. We just bought a "new" 36/38 Freedom with a gun mount. We would appreciate any information you can provide as to how the dang thing works! How do we rig it??


----------



## Dewey Benson (Jun 28, 2006)

Going places,

Sorry, my one shot observations were on a boat that was rigged and ready to go. I hadn't owned a Freedom yet and only noticed the ease of usage and the general outlook of the gizmo. The pole was shoved into the gun mount sleeve, lines were attached, and the pole centered. A halyard was pulled and the chute hoisted out of it's bag, when doused a down haul line was pulled as the halyard was relaxed. It was hard to believe.

When one first gets to "crew" on a freedom rigged vessel its all so simple it's almost bewildering.

Are you East coast or west coast? 

Dewey


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Thanks Dewey*

Sorry for the late reply - we were on vacation. Next week we head out for a week on the Narragansett Bay with our Freedom. We are an East coast boat. We will look for more info on this crazy gun mount thingie. But we are glad for all the help we can get from our fellow sailors.


----------



## Dewey Benson (Jun 28, 2006)

No problem Goin,

I'm sure the charter guy's will show you whats up. It's going to be simpler than you think.

Dewey


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*No charter - we OWN the new Freedom*

So far we LOVE it. We had a C&C prior to this, so it is a "change of pace" in all senses of the word. But this is an awesome boat. But the spinnaker will be an interesting experiment.

Are you east or west coast?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Sorry Sailingdog, wrong on both counts. Freedom actually did make models with jibs. They used something they called a Camberspar, which was a stiff batten perpendicular to the luff, to help with luff tension and self-tacking convienence. While the jibs were tiny, they still were jibs making these boats sloops. While the 'Gunmount' referred to the method of attaching the spin pole to the bow pulpit, most of the boat that had Gunmount spinackers also had a retractor for the chute that included a downhaul that pulled the chute through the bow pulpit and into a long bag. They did not have an "uphaul" but they did have a spin halyard. 

Jeff


----------



## Dewey Benson (Jun 28, 2006)

Goinplaces said:


> So far we LOVE it. We had a C&C prior to this, so it is a "change of pace" in all senses of the word. But this is an awesome boat. But the spinnaker will be an interesting experiment.
> 
> Are you east or west coast?


San Diego Ca. Sailing out of Shelter Island

Sorry I misunderstood and didn't realise that you OWN the boat.

Give Gary Hoyt a call at Alerion Yachts.

401-683-9450

He can certainly direct you to some instructions for the "Gun Mount"

Dewey Benson


----------



## alotero (Nov 22, 2020)

TSOJOURNER said:


> I am chartering a Freedom 32 that says it has a Hoyt Gun Mount Spinnaker (pole?)
> 
> I tried researching this on the web. Somewhere I read that it allows the spinnaker to hoisted from the cockpit.
> 
> ...


The spinnaker is forward of the forestay and the retrieval bag is on deck at the bottom of the bow pulpit.. The Freedom 32 and the 36 had jibs, and my 36 had the gun mount system. It worked flawlessly, but I always went forward to center it on the pulpit.
Verify the 32 you are chartering has the spinnaker sheets on the same side of the boat; after a gybe you will tighten the new "guy" and release the new "sheet" to keep both clews even, and it's easier if you can adjust them without blocking the companionway.


----------



## ereiss (Nov 25, 2002)

TSOJOURNER said:


> This was really helpful information. We just bought a "new" 36/38 Freedom with a gun mount. We would appreciate any information you can provide as to how the dang thing works! How do we rig it??


Might want to joint freedomyachts.org. Great group of owners.


----------



## alotero (Nov 22, 2020)

The spinnaker boom of the 36/38 is tapered to keep its ends lighter and it has a spring loaded pin so you center the boom perfectly on the gun mount, This is a huge improvement over the Freedom 25 (my first boat), where they suggested you center the boom from the cockpit (and I did the first time but not after that). Since I would go forward to attach/ detach the halyard- you don't need it banging around when you go upwind- centering the boom is simplified and you eliminate two lines from the spaghetti bowl.
You have two sheets (one is the guy) led through clutches and two reins (led directly to the toe rail near the wheel) to rotate the boom. Typically, you square the boom to the wind direction and then you play the sheet until the top of the spinnaker sort of blinks.
The only trouble I found myself in is if I tried to reach (too high) in heavy air and the boom hit the water- a dumb idea so don't. 
It's fast- nobody ever passed me off the wind, (but unfortunately I had to catch the entire fleet after the weather mark).


----------

